# CT Guided Drainage - What would you code



## cjacobs (Apr 27, 2011)

What would you code a CT guided Percutaneous drainage of calf abscess with a placement of a drain?


----------



## nelcap (Apr 27, 2011)

20005/75989

Nelly Mathews, RCC, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## cjacobs (Apr 28, 2011)

Code 20005 is for incision and drainage. This procedure was done percutaneously. Does that matter?


----------



## nelcap (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Catrina, I was reading Dr Z 2011 book instructions, and according to hiim we can use 10160 with or without catheter, since CPT 20000 has been deleted. Medlearn says 10160 is without catheter, I guess we will be safe using 10160.


----------



## Rajebpt (Apr 30, 2011)

My thoughts 

10160 -  puncture aspiration without any drainage placement
10060 -  for drainage placement since this is tge replacement code for delated code 20000


----------



## amandahollis80 (May 2, 2011)

I do think that the closest code we are going to get is 10160. Although this code does state for non-catheter aspirations. 10060 is for incision and drainage. This is a percutaneous procedure that was performed.


----------

